# in er need help - cerenia??



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Snorkels ate bad stuff threw up a d started wheezing so vet wants to give cerenia to. Avoid throwing up anyone use it??


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

My hospital uses it all the time.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry poor Snorkels is at the vet. Cerenia is a safe drug that we use all the time at my work. It really does work well, and I'd definitely give it to my dogs if they needed it. I'm sending my positive thoughts to you that she makes a full and fast recovery! Keep us posted!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok, can type a lengthier reply now.

We use it in at least a few patients a week and have never had issues. I've used it in my own dogs for motion sickness.
It shouldn't be used in patients with liver issues, but assuming Snorkels is ok there I'd give it a try.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

They gave it to Kelsey a couple weeks ago when I had to take her to the ER. She seemed fine. Sorry you furkid is feeling bad hope all goes well.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hope little Snorkles is ok......


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Give little Snorkels our hugs and best wishes. Let us know how things are going today.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

How is Snorkels today?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I hope all is O.K. with Snorkels and you, thinking about both of you!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh no not Snorkles!! I hope she's feeling better, give her a big hug from my gang. She needs to be careful and not eat bad things. Dang hounds, Maddie will eat anything.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks so much - I will remember that it is ok for next time - I decided not to give it to her last night.

I have alot of relatives here and one put peanut butter bars and sour gummy worms in a bag on the floor in the back bedroom. I had to rush into town to bring my brother his coat and while i was gone they called and told me Snorkels ate it all. Even after I had said a bazillion million times - DON'T LEAVE FOOD WHERE SHE CAN REACH IT.

But she puked, I thought all was well and then she started wheezing. Apparently the act of vomiting had thrown her heart out of whack, or something. So off to the vet. Her heart murmer is getting alot worse, dang it.

What was funny was I asked them to do an x-ray. The vet came in and asked if she had eaten the wrappers of anything. My son said no, she picked the wrappers off all the peanut butter bars (she never eats non-food stuff). She said well there's all these pieces of stuff in her stomach that look like cellophane. 

So I asked if I could see the x-ray, we went back and looked at it and I said "could that be a chicken head?"

She said oh my yes, I think that COULD be a chicken head. I said well that's what it is, she ate a chicken head about a half an hour before the candy.

So she threw up the bad stuff and kept the good stuff.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh boy, thank goodness she's ok, after not hearing from you for so long, I was starting to sweat it! 
Bet you need a good long drink after all that. So glad to hear she's recovered though, what a relief!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I just got internet today - last night I was trying to type in on my cell phone, and you can tell why I don't normally do that. 

I am so thoroughly convinced that raw food is the best right now - I felt totally comfortable giving her a regular meal this morning, and I couldn't have done that with dry dog food. After she did something like this before raw food, she would have to eat boiled rice and a couple of tiny pieces of soaked dog food every few hours for a couple of days or she would keep puking like crazy. 

I think my company understands now that I am not just a crazy dog mother about this food thing - even if it's in a back room she's never wandered into alone before, she will sniff it out. Even if it's sour gummy worms and stuff wrapped in plastic. The dog has a nose, and nothing ever gets by her.

Her nose never fails to amaze me, and I am used to it. It's kind of embarrassing when she determines who is in the bathroom by taking a loud honking sniff at the crack at the bottom of the door.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

So glad to hear Snorkels is feeling better! Who could resist all those yummies sitting in front of a little dog? Poor tiny hound! I guess we're all guilty of eating things we shouldn't every now and then...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when snorkels recovers and she is in my thoughts, i think she deserves a more dignified picture


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

So glad to hear that she is better. This is the first post that I checked for this morning before I left for school. I had to find out how Snorkels was doing!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Glad thee old girl is doing better. Maddie will eat anything, even none food things sometimes. Kleenex, panty liners you name it if it's in the waste basket she'll eat it, so the garbage cans have to be on something so she can't reach. I think Maddie and Snorkels are related. Your just lucky she's small and can't get things on the counter, the other night Maddie came back in the house while I was feeding the horses. My hubby was starting a fire in the fire place and I was making meatloaf. I walked into the living room and behind him is Maddie with the sausage I was going to put in the meatloaf eating it plastic and all. I had to pull the foam plate it was on out of her mouth.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i would have checked sooner, but i cut my finger.....and it's my index finger....it's a wonder i still have fingers left from the carving i do for the dogs and us.

but , joy upon joy, she's better....i'm so glad to hear that.

are you moving whilst all this is going on? or are you moved?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> i would have checked sooner, but i cut my finger.....and it's my index finger....it's a wonder i still have fingers left from the carving i do for the dogs and us.
> 
> but , joy upon joy, she's better....i'm so glad to hear that.
> 
> are you moving whilst all this is going on? or are you moved?


We are moved, thank goodness. During my dad's memorial we had 30 people in the house so I enlisted a cousin to carry her around. She was just kind of wandering and standing, totally confused about all those people. I was carrying her for awhile but I kept having to put her down to do stuff. It has been very stressful on both dogs, but things are settling down now. We finally found her favorite pillow bed last night and she was absolutely joyous.

I sawed my finger with a serrated knife yesterday cutting off the tape from a box - I know how you feel, for sure. 

And thanks Herzo - I AM grateful she can't reach the counters or get in the big trash can, and that she doesn't eat socks etc. It's really hard to remember to get everything up every single time, although I've gotten pretty good at it after umpteen trips to the ER.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

they hurt like a mofo, don't they?

i'm glad you're starting to settle in.....and now that i stare at that picture of snorkels....i want to say, never mind. it makes me laugh, even if it is at her expense.....


----------

